# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben voor een algemeen zorgbeleid voor de gehele EU

## Leontien

Op dit moment is het zorgbeleid verschillend in de Europese landen. Zou jij graag willen zien dat overal in de Europese landen dit gelijk wordt getrokken? Of heb je je bedenken daarover?

Breng je stem uit!

Licht je antwoord hieronder toe!

----------


## Ronald68

Nee dank je. Dan kunnen we straks nog meer gaan betalen. Ik heb het toch al niet op Europa. Een beetje naar de pijpen van die grote landen dansen. Het is dat je mee moet doen omdat je anders economisch ten gronde gaat....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben net als Ronald niet voor een Europa en dus ook niet voor een zorgbeleid geldend voor de EU! 
De EU is te groot, de mensen te verschillend, daar kan nooit overal hetzelfde gelden of dat nu gaat om economie, politiek, zorg, geloof of andere fratsen die ze erdoor willen drukken zoals de Euro (waardoor alles echt wel duurder werd ookal ontkennen sommige mensen dat!)

De zorg is nu in de meeste landen verschillend. De ziekte ME die mijn beste vriendin heeft wordt hier wettelijk niet erkend, in Engeland weer wel en zo zijn er heel veel therapieen, medicijnen, ziekten en behandelingen te noemen die in het ene land niet mogen of verboden zijn en in het andere wel mogen en niet verboden zijn. 
Ik ben bang dat als ze een zorg aanmaken dat dan nog meer verboden wordt en niet mag en dan zitten we mett nog hogere kosten en meer zieke mensen die geen zorg krijgen!

----------


## vanda

Nou ik ben wel voor een eenheid van gezondheidszorgen.
Ik ben belg en moet naar Nederland voor een behandeling die ze in Belgie niet kunnen geven.Maar dat maakt dat ik heel veel moet bijbetalen. Onze verzekering komt maar voor een heel klein deeltje tussen in buitenlandse zorg.

Maria

----------


## christel1

Laat mij maar het belgische systeem houden, naar de apotheek waar je wilt, naar het zelfgekozen ziekenhuis en bij de specialist of arts van je keuze. En sommige ziekenfondsen zijn hier gratis. Ik heb wel een hospitalisatie verzekering bijgenomen en als je die neemt als je nog heel jong bent valt dit best mee in prijs. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Sluit mij volledig bij Christel,is goed zoals het nu is in Belgie, en het is idd zo als je op jonge leeftijd een hospitalisatie verzekering aan gaat kan je dat nog makkelijk betalen.Wij betalen 61 euro en zijn voor alles verzekerd, en alles word ook terugbetaald als je iets voor hebt.Nee voor mij hoeft het niet het algemene zorgbeleid.

----------


## Oki07

Jeetje zeg; ik betaal  120 euro per maand en dat wordt volgend jaar met 10% verhoogd. Ik krijg wel veel vergoed, maar ik vind het een hoop geld. Toen we nog ziekenfonds hadden, was ik minder dan de helft kwijt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Oki07,

Ja en het gaat alleen nog maar erger worden  :Wink:  Ik ga volgend jaar behoorlijke problemen krijgen. Ik wordt in januari 18 dus eigen zorgverzekering. Waar de tandarts dus al niet meer onder valt, anticonceptie wordt niet meer vergoed etc etc én je gaat flink betalen.
Die verzekeringen worden iig niet leuk meer volgend jaar!

----------


## christel1

Ik zou jullie de raad geven, kom in België wonen.... ik vind het hier dan toch veel beter. Zoon heeft zelfs een gratis ziekenfonds (niets te betalen, nope, nothing) en heeft ook een hospitalisatieverzekering, van mij nog en van het werk (2x verzekerd), dochter haar pil wordt wel vergoed omdat ze endometriose heeft en nu aan de daphnépil zit (5 euro voor een jaar) en ik en mijn dochter zijn nog bij het ziekenfonds van mijn vroegere werkgever (NMBS, staat nergens tussen omdat dit privé is, ook mijn pensioen-vroegtijdig wordt hierdoor uitbetaald). Tandarts en zo valt hier onder de gewone ziekteverzekering en vind dit niet normaal dat dit in NL niet zo is. Allemaal welkom dus, we spreken toch dezelfde taal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben niet voor een Algemeen Zorgbeleid.....Elk land leeft en doet anders en daar voel ik helemaal niets voor, ik sluit mij aan bij sommige meningen hierboven.....het Geld tekort in sommige landen, de grenzen die overal open zijn, het wordt er niet gezelliger/veiliger op....grote problemen zoals Frankrijk met de pensioenwet, Griekenland met een enorm geldtekort, en iedereen daar maar staken, mijn hemel wat kost dat allemaal!!!....de vluchtelingenstroom, iedereen komt maar binnen en dat moeten wij als land allemaal betalen. èen echte vluchteling verdient een helpende hand van een land, dat is humaan en belangrijk....wat de Euro betreft....het heeft zijn goede en slechte kanten, maar het is ons door de "strot" gedouwd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  we hadden NIETS te vertellen....het is duidelijk dat we ons minder kunnen permitteren, het leven is duurder geworden, de mensen gaan niet voor niets naar kringloopwinkels etc....maar enfin mijn verzekering is duur, ik betaal ruim €140,- ik ben aanvullend verzekerd, heel belangrijk voor bepaalde medicijnen en behandelingen in het ziekenhuis....

Christel: goed idee om in Belgie te wonen....eerst maar eens een prijs winnen in de staatsloterij, ha,ha,...en dan een extra huisje in Belgie....super leuk, jullie taal is knus, ik zou mij prima vermaken..... :Smile:

----------

